# [SOLVED] Need to add a fan



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

I've realized that I need to add a fan at the back of my case since my new power supply doesn't draw the air out.

There's a pre-made hole in the case, and I've measured from the top of one screw hole to the bottom of the other - exactly 90mm. However, when I go to look at fans there are listings for 90mm & 92mm. One site claims that these are actually the same size - just listed differently. Is this true? If not, do I need the 92mm since the fan's overall dimensions extend a bit further than the holes?


----------



## tomanderson1991 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Need to add a fan*

I am pretty sure that both fan sizes will have the screw holes in the same place, it will be added width to the plastic/metal on the fan.


----------



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Need to add a fan*

Thanks so much! That makes sense.


----------

